# Fighter Jets on Cairo



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

...low flying noisy fighter jets have just crossed several times Cairo's skyline .... is there a parade to be scheduled soon??
lane:


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Air force to perform air displays in 11 governorates*
the whole article: http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/node/501549


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

well, Friday is Armed Forces day, as well as celebrating the October War. And the following morning all the problems in the country will have disappeared as if by magic...


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

RPC said:


> ...low flying noisy fighter jets have just crossed several times Cairo's skyline .... is there a parade to be scheduled soon??
> lane:


Yes I heard them in heliopolis - had to be fighters from the speed and noise.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

RPC said:


> ...low flying noisy fighter jets have just crossed several times Cairo's skyline .... is there a parade to be scheduled soon??
> lane:


6 October , yet another holiday for schools banks, uncle Tom cobley and all


----------



## Elle72 (Oct 4, 2011)

RPC said:


> ...low flying noisy fighter jets have just crossed several times Cairo's skyline .... is there a parade to be scheduled soon??
> lane:


if you are by the nile downtown tomorrow at 2 pm you can see them again flying over cairo. they are preparing for the october 6 airshow....


----------



## menas (Mar 31, 2011)

As far as I recall the last year before the 6th of October, there was nothing like this, I assume it is the first time to let the fighter jets flying in Cairo’s skyline. It lasted for almost 1 hour.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Elle72 said:


> if you are by the nile downtown tomorrow at 2 pm you can see them again flying over cairo. they are preparing for the october 6 airshow....


Airshow, that should be interesting , for who exactly , I thought the old regime was gone!!


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

Elle72 said:


> if you are by the nile downtown tomorrow at 2 pm you can see them again flying over cairo. they are preparing for the october 6 airshow....


.. I hope it will all be done following strictly the safety international standards.... :confused2:....


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maybe the 6th Oct should be changed to 25th January...seems a bit more representative.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

gerhardme1954 said:


> Maybe the 6th Oct should be changed to 25th January...seems a bit more representative.


Yes was thinking the same thing , but will probably end up with both!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just had a chat with my young houseboy about the planes and he asked me if they are to frighten the people as there is now yet another facebook page this one telling the army they are not going to stand for them not changing things as they promised.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bat said:


> Yes was thinking the same thing , but will probably end up with both!!




Is there room for another bridge?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

The 25th jan is already a holiday - so renaming revolution day may be better than police day

As for another bridge - sounds like a good idea.


----------



## maadiboy (Jan 25, 2011)

Also just saw 5 military helicopters flying over maadi right now.


----------



## maadiboy (Jan 25, 2011)

And some pictures from fighterjets over maadi 5 minutes ago


----------



## Elle72 (Oct 4, 2011)

bat said:


> Airshow, that should be interesting , for who exactly , I thought the old regime was gone!!


Tomorrow is actual show today they were only practicing. I dunno for which regime they are parading cause there is no regime at all.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Elle72 said:


> Tomorrow is actual show today they were only practicing. I dunno for which regime they are parading cause there is no regime at all.


Ah now is the point, the regime still in place me thinks, only the face has gone!!


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

maadiboy said:


> And some pictures from fighterjets over maadi 5 minutes ago


Those look like israeli phantom fighter jets to me.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Its the celebration of the invasion of Siniai
The great victory- Result W 3 L 21 (days)

Dont know whats taught in the Schools but they only seem to remember the first 3 days, a recent quote I heard, from a well educated well paid lad, - "I'd join the army to fight those b****** we kicked there ar5e once & we will do it again."

mmmmm.............


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

kevinthegulf said:


> Its the celebration of the invasion of Siniai
> The great victory- Result W 3 L 21 (days)
> 
> Dont know whats taught in the Schools but they only seem to remember the first 3 days, a recent quote I heard, from a well educated well paid lad, - "I'd join the army to fight those b****** we kicked there ar5e once & we will do it again."
> ...




how hard was it not to laugh?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Another gem:

Ali Metwally, an employee in a Tahrir Square bag store: "It’s a good feeling to know that your country has aircraft of this type capable of making this noise” lane:

More here:

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/node/502361


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

A dozen fighters and a handful of helicopters wouldn't make me proud.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have just seen a fly past thought it was the red arrows for a minute until I saw all the Egyptian colours,


----------



## maadiboy (Jan 25, 2011)

and here the helicopters hoto:


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

kevinthegulf said:


> Its the celebration of the invasion of Siniai
> The great victory- Result W 3 L 21 (days)
> 
> Dont know whats taught in the Schools but they only seem to remember the first 3 days, a recent quote I heard, from a well educated well paid lad, - "I'd join the army to fight those b****** we kicked there ar5e once & we will do it again."
> ...


With this 1973 war thing the egyptians they remind me of english football fans, thinking they are the masters of world cup football because they won one 50 years back in black and white but to tell the truth they have been embarassed ever since in every tournament.....


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

:


RPC said:


> .. I hope it will all be done following strictly the safety international standards.... :confused2:....


 HAAAAA HAAAAAAAAAAA oooh my sides oh that is funny!!!!:rofl:


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> With this 1973 war thing the egyptians they remind me of english football fans, thinking they are the masters of world cup football because they won one 50 years back in black and white but to tell the truth they have been embarassed ever since in every tournament.....


The real world was in colour, its only the telly was black & white


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> With this 1973 war thing the egyptians they remind me of english football fans, thinking they are the masters of world cup football because they won one 50 years back in black and white but to tell the truth they have been embarassed ever since in every tournament.....




As a Scot married to an Englishman...


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

kevinthegulf said:


> The real world was in colour, its only the telly was black & white


In terms of colours it is a shame that the linesman / ref could not see the difference between white and green.......


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

marenostrum said:


> In terms of colours it is a shame that the linesman / ref could not see the difference between white and green.......


Snooker was so boring on the old black & white televisions...


----------

